
How we can predict the politica affinity of people with deep learning - muntisa
https://github.com/muntisa/Deep-Politics
======
rman666
Interesting approach, but why do we need to predict the political affiliation
of people? Won't this just divide us further?

~~~
bachbach
They'll never get me. I'll just become even weirder :)

